
Ask HN: Is there concensus on what is good online marketing advice? - lumberjack
Like, is there a book or some resource out there that is widely acknowledged to be good advice?<p>I&#x27;m not looking for some cheap trick or an library of dark patterns. I&#x27;m just looking at common advice like how to use FB&#x2F;Google ads effectively and stuff like that.
======
ANDY1723
If you're looking for channel level advice get the book Traction by Gabriel
Weinberg and Justin Mares. Then think who your customers are, what you're good
at, how much you can afford to acquire them (1/3 of the lifetime value is a
good yardstick) then choose a channel that fits those things you've identified
the best.

